# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  الفرق بين الرجل والمرأة // تـــــم ذمج الموضوع بالأصلي ونقله لقسم المرأه

## ملكة سبأ

*المرأة أسرة ووطن* 
*الرجل الأمان والقوة* 
*المرأة رقيقة وهي انثى* 
*الرجل عظيم وهو رجل*
*المرأة حينما تخرج للعمل فهي تؤدي رسالة علمية ولكن عوز اسرتها لها أعظم* 
*الرجل يحتاجه العمل ليسعد بتقديم متطلبات اسرته ويحمي ابناؤه واسرته من عوز الآخرين* 


*المرأة دفئا وحنانا وسكن*  
*الرجل امانا وقوة وعطف*  
*المرأة وزارة الداخلية لا يستتب الامن في المنزل الا وهي علي رأس العمل*  
*الرجل وزارة الخارجية ليحمي ذلك الكيان الشامخ من الخارج*  
*المرأة حينما تحمل وليدها وتسهر عليه تقوى علي ذلك الرجل حينما يسهر على زرع الفرح والسرور في قلوب ابنائه يقوى على ذلك*  
*المرأة صبر يمازجه عطاء بلا توقف*  
*الرجل حدة يمازجها قوة وعطف بلا توقف*  
*المرأة ليست جميلة وهي تؤدي دور الرجل*  
*الرجل لا يبدو وسيما وهو يؤدي دور المرأه*  
*المرأة دمعة*  
*الرجل أرق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف اسوار وقلاع وحصون*  
*المرأة سر سعادة المنزل*  
*الرجل سر سعادة الكون* 
*المرأة تصون عندما لايخون* 
*الرجل يخون عندما يجد من لا تصون* 
*المرأة عندما تطهو طعامها تقدمه لاسرتها على أطباق من سعادتها الغامرة*  
*الرجل عندما يتذوق طعامها لا يجد لطعمه مثيل وحتى لو كان قليل* 
*المرأة العطر الزكي .. والكلمة الشجية*  
*الرجل الأنف الذي يشم ذلك المسك .. والأذن التي تعي ما تسمع*  
*المرأة تتحدث ليسمعها الرجل*  
*الرجل ينصت ليسمع ما ابتسامة*  
*الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة* 
*المرأة اليد اليمنى للرجل*  
*الرجل اصابع تلك اليد اليمنى* 
*المرأة أقوى من الرجل بعذوبة انوثتها*  
*الرجل أقوى من المرأة بعنفوان رجولته* 
*المرأة و الرجل*  
*عظماء وهم يؤدون دورهم بلغة التفاهم والصدق والحب .. اللغة التي لا يفهمها سواهما ..*  
*وأخيرا جميلة المرأة حينما تظل امرأة ....................*  
*ووسيم الرجل حينما يبدو رجل* 
*الرجل الامآن والقوة* 
*المرأة رقيقة وهي انثى*  
*الرجل عظيم وهو رجل* 
                   منقول

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ملوكه ..*

*كلام بوزن الذهب...*

*جيت اقتبس لقيت الموضوع كله على بعضه رائع ...*

*يسلموو يالغاليه على الطرح*

----------


## فرح

*مشكووره ياقلبي مـــــلووكه*
*ع الطرح الراائع بجد كلاهما مكملا للأخر* 
*يعطيك العاافيه* 
*بنتظااار جديدك المتألق* 
*دمت بخير*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بصراحه مولاقيه كلمة افضل من اللي قالتها امووله




> كلام بوزن الذهب...



يسلمووو ياقلبي 
مووفقه دووم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أموووله ـ فرووووحه ـ شموووووع
من القلب سعدت كثيرا بحضوركم  شكرا لكم

----------


## الفاقدات

كثير ما نرى اختلاف المرأة والرجل من كل الاتجاهات وسيطرة الرجل وغيرها من المفاهيم التي تخلق جدار فاصل بينهما.. 

*المرأة هي أسرة ووطن* 
*الرجل الأمان والقوة* 

*المرأة رقيقة وهي أنثى* 
*الرجل عظيم وهو رجل* 

*المرأة دفئا وحنانا وسكن* 
*الرجل أمانا وقوة وعطف* 

*المرأة وزارة الداخلية لا يستتب الأمن في المنزل إلا وهي علي رأس العمل* 
*الرجل وزارة الخارجية ليحمي ذلك الكيان الشامخ من الخارج* 

*المرأة حينما تحمل وليدها وتسهر عليه تقوى علي ذلك* 
*الرجل حينما يسهر على زرع الفرح والسرور في قلوب أبنائه يقوى على ذلك* 

*المرأة صبر يمازجه عطاء بلا توقف* 
*الرجل حدة يمازجها قوة وعطف بلا توقف* 

*المرأة ليست جميلة وهي تؤدي دور الرجل* 
*الرجل لا يبدو وسيما وهو يؤدي دور المرأة* 

*المرأة دمعة* 
*الرجل أرق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف أسوار وقلاع وحصون* 

*المرأة سر سعادة المنزل* 
*الرجل سر سعادة الكون* 

*المرأة تصون عندما لا تخون* 
*الرجل يخون عندما لا يجد من يصون* 

*المرأة عندما تطهو طعامها تقدمه لأسرتها على أطباق من سعادتها الغامرة* 
*الرجل عندما يتذوق طعامها لا يجد لطعمه مثيل وحتى لو كان قليل* 

*المرأة العطر الزكي .. والكلمة الشجية* 
*الرجل الأنف الذي يشم ذلك المسك .. والأذن التي تعي ما تسمع* 

*المرأة تتحدث ليسمعها الرجل* 
*الرجل ينصت ليسمع ما تقوله المرأة* 

*المرأة ابتسامة* 
*الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة* 

*المرأة اليد اليمنى للرجل* 
*الرجل أصابع تلك اليد اليمنى* 

*المرأة أقوى من الرجل بعذوبة أنوثتها* 
*الرجل أقوى من المرأة بعنفوان رجولته* 

*المرأة و الرجل* 
*عظماء وهم يؤدون دورهم بلغة التفاهم والصدق والحب .. اللغة التي لا يفهمها سواهما..*

*يبلغ الحب القمة: متى تنازلت المرأة عن عنادها,, والرجل عن كبريائه,* 
*- عندما تكره المرأة رجلا إلى درجة الموت,, فاعلموا أنها كانت تحبه إلى درجة الموت,,* 
*- ما دمت أيها الرجل,, لا تستطيع أن تخفي عنها شيئا فأنت تحبها,,* 
*- وراء كل امرأة ناجحة حب فاشل,,* 
*- الحب الذي هو فصل واحد وحسب في حياة الرجل,, هو تاريخ المرأة بكامله,,* 
*- عندما يتهم الرجل المرأة بإنها بـلا قلب,, فمن المؤكد إنها خطفت قلبه,*
*- حب الرجال كالكتابة على الماء,, وإخلاصهم كالكتابة على الرمال,,* 
*- قلب المرأة العاشقة محراب من ذهب,, غالبا ما يحتضن تمثالا من طين,* 
*- إعطاء المرأة صورتها لمن تحب ,, وعد بإنها ستعطي الأصل,,* 
*- للمرأة ثلاث مراحل مع الحب,,* 
*في الأولى تحب,,,* 
*وفي الثانية تعانيه,,*
*وفي الثالثة تأسف عليه,,* 
*- من الرجال كثيرون يقتلون أنفسهم لأجل الحب,, ومن النساء أكثر من يمتن من الحب,* 
*- الحب عند المرأة قصة عاطفية هي بطلتها,, وعند الرجل قصة هو مؤلفها,,*
*- هناك لحظات في حياة كل امرأة تحس فيها بالحاجة إلى رجل كي تحبه بكل جوارحها,,* 
*- الحب: امرأة ورجل,, وحرمان,* 
*- مهما تكن المرأة ثرثارة فان الحب يعلمها السكوت,,* 
*- الرجل في حبه يحب دائما أن يعرف كل ما تفعله المرأة,,* 
*- إذا أحبت المرأة الرجل,, لم تذل رجولته أبدا ,,* 
*- في الحب: الرجل مهاجم,, والمرأة مدافعة,,*
*- عندما يحب الرجل امرأة فانه يفعل أي شيء من اجلها,, إلا شيئا واحدا هو أن يستمر في حبها ,,* 
*- منطق المرأة يجري على سنة من تحبه وتهواه,,* 
*- الرجل ابرع من المرأة في الصداقة ,, ولكنها ابرع منه في الحب,,* 
*- الرجل إذا أحب فهو كالثعلب مراوغ,, حذر,, أما المرأة إذا أحبت أخلصت,, وضحت,,* 
*- إن حباً أمكن يوماً أن ينتهي,, لم يكن في يوم من الأيام حباً حقيقياً,,*
*- لا ينزع الحب من قلب المرأة إلا حب جديد,,* 
*- لا تستطيع المرأة أن تعيش بدون حبيب,,* 
*- قلة الاكتراث هو أخوف ما تخافه المرأة,,* 
*- الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة مملوءة بالسكون والإعجاب,,* 
*- المرأة تحب الرجل لأجل نفسه,, والرجل يحب المرأة لأجل نفسه أيضاً,,*
*- حب الرجل سطر,, وحب المرأة صفحات,,* 
*- سعادة المرأة في أن تحب الرجل وتخضع له,,* 
*- حالما تحب المرأة,, تبدأ تمزق قلبها بالمخاوف والظنون,,* 
*- الإحساس والحب والإخلاص,, كل ذلك سيبقى مكتوباً على المرأة أن تقوم بت,,*

*وأخيرا جميلة المرأة حينما تظل امرأة* 
*ووسيم الرجل حينما يبدو رجل ..*

----------


## اهات كربلاء

يسلموووووووووووو

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عاشق الافراح

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي وتسلم ايدك

----------


## حور الجنان

مشكوووووور اخوي الفاقدات على هالموضوع الرائع

----------


## LUCKY

موضوع رااااااااائع اخي 

مشكوررررر

----------


## نور الولاية

الله يعطيك العافية  ع الموضوع الرائع 
سلمت يمناك ودمت في حفظ الله .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

المرأة ابتسامة 
*الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة*
*كلمات في غاية الروعه والجمال*
*سلمت يمناك اخي الفاقدات على الطرح*
*الرائع ودمت في عاية الله .*
*تحياتي*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملوووكة .. الفاقدات

تم ذمج الموضوعين 

وأود التنبيه الى انه اثناء الذمج تحدث عمليه تلقائيه وهي

خروج الموضوع الاصلي للأعلى ويبقى العنوان الأحدث 

موفقين

----------


## ملكة سبأ

لا عدمنا جهودك الطيبه أختي شمعة يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شكرا لحضورك الكريم اخي شبكة  يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Love Rafael

مشكورة خيتي 
الله يعطيج الف عافية
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## سحابة نور

المرأة هي اسرة ووطن 
الرجل الامآن والقوة 

المرأة رقيقة وهي انثى 
الرجل عظيم وهو رجل  
المرأة دفئا وحنانا وسكن 
الرجل امانا وقوة وعطف  
المرأة وزارة الداخلية لا يستتب الامن في المنزل الا وهي علي رأس العمل 
الرجل وزارة الخارجية ليحمي ذلك الكيان الشامخ من الخارج  
المرأة صبر يمازجه عطاء بلا توقف 
الرجل حدة يمازجها قوة وعطف بلا توقف  

المرأة ليست جميلة وهي تؤدي دور الرجل 
الرجل لا يبدو وسيما وهو يؤدي دور المرأه  

المرأة دمعة 
الرجل أرق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف اسوار وقلاع وحصون  


المرأة سر سعادة المنزل 
الرجل سر حلا الكون المرأة تصون عندما لا تخون 
الرجل يخون عندما لا يجد من يصون  

المرأة تتحدث ليسمعها الرجل 
الرجل ينصت ليسمع ما تقوله المرأة  


المرأة ابتسامة 
الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة  


المرأة أقوى من الرجل بعذوبة انوثتها 
الرجل أقوى من المرأة بعنفوان رجولته  

وأخيرا جميلة المرأة حينما تظل امرأة 
ووسيم الرجل حينما يبدو رجل 

 :embarrest: تحيااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## كبرياء

*المرأة ابتسامة 
الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة* 


*يسلموووووووو على الطرح الروووعهـ* 

*لاتح ــــــرمينا جديدكـ ..* 

*كوني بخير*

*تح ــــــــيآآـآآـآآتووو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــآآـآآـآآـآآء*

----------


## سحابة نور

*يسلمووووو كبرياء على الطلة الحلوة*

*تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المرأة أقوى من الرجل بعذوبة انوثتها 
الرجل أقوى من المرأة بعنفوان رجولته* 

*مقارنة جميلة ورائعة*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

المرأة ابتسامة 
الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة 

تسلمين خيووو
سحابة نووور
الله يعطيك العافيه
تحياااتي لكي
صوت الاكرف

----------


## دمعة على السطور

المرأة تصون عندما لا تخون 
الرجل يخون عندما لا يجد من يصون 

أختي العزيزة سحابة نور
يعطيك العافية على هالمقارنة الحلوه
بانتظار جديدك
..دمتي في حفظ الرحمن..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووو ع المقارنه الحلووه

----------


## صالح 48

المرأة ليست جميلة وهي تؤدي دور الرجل 
الرجل لا يبدو وسيما وهو يؤدي دور المرأه 


كلام رائع جداً
مشكورة على هذا الموضوع

----------


## سحابة نور

يسلموووووووو اخوااني اخواتي على الحضوور الرائع لي الشرف بدخولكم موضوعي

لا تحرموني من طلتكم الجميلة

تحياتي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أجــــمـل مــــقـارنـة بـــــيـن الـــــرجـل والـــــمـرأة 

كثيرا مانرى اختلاف المرأة والرجل من كل الاتجاهات وسيطرة الرجل وغيرها من المفاهيم التى تخلق جدار فاصل بينهما .. 
من هنا انقل اليكم هذا الموضوع والذي اعجبني حقا واحببت ان تشاركوني في استمتاعكم به .. 

المرأة هي اسرة ووطن 
الرجل الامآن والقوة 

المرأة رقيقة وهي انثى 
الرجل عظيم وهو رجل 

المرأة حينما تخرج للعمل فهي تؤدي رسالة علمية ولكن حاجةاسرتها لها أعظم 
الرجل يحتاجه العمل ليسعد بتقديم متطلبات اسرته ويحمي ابناؤه واسرته من حاجةالاخرين 

المرأة دفئا وحنانا وسكن 
الرجل امانا وقوة وعطف 


المرأة وزارة الداخلية لا يستتب الامن في المنزل الا وهي علي رأس العمل 
الرجل وزارة الخارجية ليحمي ذلك الكيان الشامخ من الخارج 

المرأة حينما تحمل وليدها وتسهر عليه تقوى علي ذلك 
الرجل حينما يسهر على زرع الفرح والسرور في قلوب ابنائه يقوى على ذلك 

المرأة صبر يمازجه عطاء بلا توقف 
الرجل حدة يمازجها قوة وعطف بلا توقف 

المرأة ليست جميلة وهي تؤدي دور الرجل 
الرجل لا يبدو وسيما وهو يؤدي دور المرأه 

المرأة دمعة 
الرجل أرق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف اسوار وقلاع وحصون 

المرأة سر سعادة المنزل 
الرجل سر سعادة الكون 


المرأة عندما تطهو طعامها تقدمه لاسرتها على أطباق من سعادتها الغامرة 
الرجل عندما يتذوق طعامها لا يجد لطعمه مثيل وحتى لو كان قليل 

المرأة العطر الزكي .. والكلمة الشجية 
الرجل الأنف الذي يشم ذلك المسك .. والأذن التي تعي ما تسمع 

المرأة تتحدث ليسمعها الرجل 
الرجل ينصت ليسمع ما تقوله المرأة 

المرأة ابتسامة 
الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة 


المرأة اليد اليمنى للرجل 
الرجل اصابع تلك اليد اليمنى 

المرأة أقوى من الرجل بعذوبة انوثتها 
الرجل أقوى من المرأة بعنفوان رجولته 

المرأة و الرجل 
عظماء وهم يؤدون دورهم بلغة التفاهم والصدق والحب .. اللغة التي لا يفهمها سواهما .. 

وأخيرا جميلة المرأة حينما تظل امرأة 
ووسيم الرجل حينما يبدو رجل ..

----------


## khozam

كلامات جميلة ورائعة

يعطيك العافية خيوة على الوصف الجميل 

تحية عطرة خيوة

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

> كلامات جميلة ورائعة
> 
> يعطيك العافية خيوة على الوصف الجميل  
> 
> تحية عطرة خيوة



يعطيك العافيه خوي
الحبيب
تسلم على المرور في صفحتي
تحياااااتي
صوت الاكرف

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

كلامك جميل ياالغالي

@
@@
@@@@
@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@
@@@تـســــــــــلم@@@
@@@مـشـكــــــــــور@@@
@@@بـــــارك الله فيـــك@@@
@@@جـزآك الله خـير@@@
@@@يعطيك العافية@@@
@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@
@@@@@
@@@
@

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

> كلامك جميل ياالغالي
> 
> @
> @@
> @@@@
> @@@@@@
> @@@@@@@@
> @@@تـســــــــــلم@@@
> @@@مـشـكــــــــــور@@@
> ...



الله يسلمك خوي
يعطيك العافيه
تحياااتي
صوت الاكرف

----------


## شاري الطيب

يســلمــوووو على الطرح الراااائع
الله يحفظك ويحرسك من كل شر
دوم انشاء الله الا الامام
تحياااتي شاري الطيب

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

راااااااااااااااائع 
كلام في قمة المنطق 
يسلمو يداتك 
صوت الاكرف
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

> يســلمــوووو على الطرح الراااائع
> 
> الله يحفظك ويحرسك من كل شر
> دوم انشاء الله الا الامام
> 
> تحياااتي شاري الطيب



[IMG]http://reemah999.***********/شكرا.gif[/IMG]خوي
شاااري الطيب
نورت صفحتي
تحياااتي
لك
صوت الاكرف

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

> راااااااااااااااائع 
> 
> كلام في قمة المنطق 
> يسلمو يداتك 
> صوت الاكرف
> 
> يعطيك الف عافية



تسلمين خيوووو
على الطله
تحياااتي لكي
صوت الاكرف

----------


## amerah

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*



 
*أجمل مقارنه بين الرجل والمرأة >>* 


*المرأة هي أسرة و وطن*

*الرجل الأمان و القوه*

*المرأة رقيقه وهى أنثى*

*الرجل عظيم وهو رجل*

*المرأة حينما تخرج للعمل فهي تؤدي رسالة علميه ولكن عوز أسرتها لها أعظم*

*الرجل يحتاجه العمل ليسعد بتقديم متطلبات أسرته ويحمي ابناءه من عوز الآخرين*

*المرأة دفئا وحنانا وسكن*

*الرجل امانا وقوه وعطف*

*المرأة وزارة الداخلية لا يستتب الأمن في المنزل إلا وهى على رأس العمل*

*الرجل وزارة الخارجية ليحمي ذلك الكيان الشامخ من الخارج*

*المرأة حينما تحمل وليدها وتسهر عليه تقوى على ذلك*

*الرجل حينما يسهر على زرع الفرح والسرور في قلوب أبنائه يقوى على ذلك*

*المرأة ليست جميله وهى تؤدي دور الرجل*

*الرجل ليس وسيما وهو يؤدي دور المرأة*

*المرأة دمعه*

*الرجل ارق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف أسوار وقلاع وحصون*

*المرأة سر سعادة المنزل*

*الرجل سر سعادة الكون*

*المرأة تصون عندنا لا تخون*

*الرجل يخون عندما لا يجد من يصون*

*المرأة عندما تطهو طعامها تقدمه لأسرتها على أطباق من سعادتها الغامرة*

*الرجل عندنا يتذوق طعامها لا يجد لطعمه مثيل حتى ولو كان قليل*

*المرأة العطر الزكي والكلمة الشجية*

*الرجل الأنف الذي يشم ذلك المسك والأذن التي تعي ما تسمع*

*المرأة تتحدث ليسمعها الرجل*

*والرجل ينصت ليسمع ما تقوله المرأة*

*المرأة ابتسامه*

*الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة*



*المرأة أقوى من الرجل بعذوبة أنوثتها*

*الرجل أقوى من المرأة بعنفوان رجولته*



*المرأة والرجل*

*عظماء وهم يؤدون دورهم بلغة التفاهم والصدق والحب*

*اللغة التي لا يفهمها سواهما*

*وأخيرا..*

*جميله المرأة عندما تظل أمراءه..*

*ووسيم الرجل حينما يبدو رجل..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مقااااارنة راااائعة ..*

*بوركت جهودك خيتووو ..*
*والله يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عااااافيه ..*
*لا عدمنااااااك ..*
*تحيااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

حلوه المقارنه
يسلمو
ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------

